# Can i connect my Monitor to other Parallel Port...........?



## satyamy (Apr 27, 2007)

Their is some problem with my PC
you can refer this
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=483238#post483238
I have Intel 102DC board which has onboard Graphics
I am thinking that, that onboard Graphics port has some error
So How can i test it
I dont have any Graphics Card
Can i connect my Monitor to other Parallel Port or Game Port
Can i do this
is their any conector available.................?

Pls help me its urgent

no one here to give answer
strange...........
Pls help.........................


----------



## Adhip007 (Apr 28, 2007)

I dont think so!! I haven't heard of anything like parallel to Vga connector! but in feb 2007 digit mag(pg. 52) they have mentioned USB to SVGA Adapter plz refer to that!. But y dont u buy a gfx card!


----------



## satyamy (Apr 28, 2007)

thanks friend for the great help
but i dont have that much budget 

so can i connect my serial (VGA) to parallel
you can see this
*www.bb-elec.com/product.asp?SKU=232SPS2
I cant get this because its a USA Company
Can i get this in India
Pls help


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Apr 28, 2007)

Nah boss .. You cannot connect monitor to your Serial port or for the matter Parallel port. 

VGA connector has different pinout .. Serial port is 9 Pin while Vga connector has 15 ..


----------

